# Has anyone seen this before!!!!



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

After feeding all my fish I went to my 90 gal which I have divided off for the new jewel fry and the parents. I noticed what first looked like very fine bubbles coming from the female. I then realized she was actually chewing a pellet until it was very very fine and spitting it back out for the fry. It was as fine as Hikari First Bites. I think this is actually amazing behaviour. Has anyone seen a fish do this before.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No, but it sounds very cool. Great parents.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

dont think i seen that before but i had convicts stir up leaf litter for the fry, that was pretty cool too


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is pretty cool, need to get a video


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i do it for my kids sometimes


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, Shell Dweller. 

Neven -- you're hilarious!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> i do it for my kids sometimes


Wow. That is truly amazing Rob


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you sure its not just the mother spitting the food back out as she doesnt want to eat it?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

When I kept convicts they did it. I dropped in Cichlid Gold pellets and the Convicts would take it and chew and spit it out for their fry.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

neven said:


> i do it for my kids sometimes


Thats offside man....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Slopster said:


> Thats offside man....


ya but when you have kids it is amazing how far offside you are willing to go.....lol


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my female dwarf parrot is doing this for her fry as well, it's pretty cool!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

i saw my kribs do this a couple times. made me smile lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> ya but when you have kids it is amazing how far offside you are willing to go.....lol


thats for sure, my kids both thought today would be the day to re-enact what the jewel cichlid was doing, except they held the food in much much longer.... amazing how desensitized to these things you can get when its your own kids


----------



## eywa (Jan 18, 2012)

Although I know that cichlids protect their youngs in the mouth, this is basically the first time that I realize that the parents even chew the foods for their fry. Pretty cool and nice observations.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

neven said:


> i do it for my kids sometimes


I'm sure the kids appreciate it too


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

LOL, does your kid even want you doing this?



neven said:


> i do it for my kids sometimes


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My Convicts did the same as well. Dam good parenting!
BTW... My girlfriend may want some jewels soon. When will they be ready?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> BTW... My girlfriend may want some jewels soon.


Maybe diamonds or rubies


----------

